# When to use grease and when to use anti-seize?



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

When repairing/restoring older machines, do we have a general rule of thumb for when to use standard lithium moly grease, and when to use anti-seize compound? Obviously the anti-seize is appropriate for any threaded bolt/nut/etc where corrosion is likely. I'm talking about other metal-to-metal contact pieces. For example:

Roll pins
Drive pins
Woodruff keys
Impeller shaft (that slides into the fan)

There are lots of other things I'm sure I haven't thought of. Also, what's appropriate to oil up (u-joints?). I would love to have a general reassembly lubrication guide in mind.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

My opinion, is never-sieze is best for nuts and bolts where the load is high that could cause galling and transfer metal. Grease, especially water proof marine type is best to prevent rust forming that would cause the parts to sieze together. 
I've come to this conclusion, with 40 yrs of wrenching cars, motorcycles, quads, outboard motors, and mountain bikes. 
A perfect example is grease is used to prevent rust on auger shafts, no manufacture uses or recommends anti-sieze.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Never seize works best where there is close contact between metal parts like nuts, bolts, and interference fit pieces, it only takes a thin layer, I paint it on so thin sometimes you can hardly see it. A true waterproof grease will actually cling to a surface filling in small gaps keeping out the condensation on your auger shaft and impellor shaft. Of course nothing lasts forever but these products work way better than anything we had back in the day!


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Makes perfect sense. I suppose I'll save the never seize for threaded stuff only and grease anything else that I think can rust weld in the future. I have plenty of lithium moly laying around, anyway.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Never seize on threaded items ie nuts and bolts


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

For consideration however.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/34146-greasing-auger-shafts-alternatives.html


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally I use grease if two surfaces move in relation to one another. On the other hand if they don't then it's typically anti-seize. Wheels on axels, bolts, auger rakes on the auger shaft, pulleys on shafts are examples where I use anti-seize. Axel shafts going through bushings is an example of where I'd use grease.


Just my opinion.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Evinrude triple guard marine grease is a staple in my garage.

If you have brass bushings, my understanding is that they're supposed to be oiled.

For example, wheel service on my *Toro* involves be oiling the bushing, cleaning the axle surface with marvel mystery oil & emery cloth followed by a light coat of Triple Guard:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Go *overboard* and use MARINE GRADE NON-METALLIC™ ANTI-SEIZE AND ANTI-CORROSION COMPOUND!!MARINE GRADE NON-METALLIC? Anti-Seize & Anti-Corrosion Compound. Anti-Seize Technology


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> Personally I use grease if two surfaces move in relation to one another. On the other hand if they don't then it's typically anti-seize. Wheels on axels, bolts, auger rakes on the auger shaft, pulleys on shafts are examples where I use anti-seize. Axel shafts going through bushings is an example of where I'd use grease.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.


I've given more thought to this and it sounds very reasonable that the deciding factor should be stationary versus moving-in-relation. 

That said, I've been thinking about the impeller shaft where it slides into the impeller fan. That was by far the most difficult think I had to separate because of rust weld. When re-assembling, is that a no-brainer anti-seize application? It's held stationary by 2 roll pins. I worry about grease drying up in the future. 

Also, what about roll pins in general? Anti seize, or grease?


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Any further thoughts on what to use on roll pins?


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Nobody? I'm hoping to re-assemble my impeller shaft to the impeller fan this weekend and I'm still not sure what I should use. 

I noticed Evinrude triple guard marine grease is not available locally (but I can order it). I also have mobil 1 synthetic grease (the red stuff) lying around.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

I ended up buying some of the blue lucas marine grease at a local auto parts store. I used a thin layer on the auger shaft and the thick roll pins that hold the auger shaft to the impeller fan. Hopefully this will prevent a long-term rust weld.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I think in that application you could have used either anti seize, or a water proof marine grease like Triple Guard. In certain applications anti seize works fine, but you have to be careful with dissimilar metals that get wet because then you can have galvanic corrosion. In that case the marine grease is better. I've used the Triple Guard for years in both marine and automotive applications and it is very good stuff.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

LouC said:


> I think in that application you could have used either anti seize, or a water proof marine grease like Triple Guard. In certain applications anti seize works fine, but you have to be careful with dissimilar metals that get wet because then you can have galvanic corrosion. In that case the marine grease is better. I've used the Triple Guard for years in both marine and automotive applications and it is very good stuff.


Would the lucas marine grease still be a good choice? I suppose it's not as expensive as the triple guard, but it's more readily available locally. 

I finished assembling it and used the Lucas marine grease liberally. This stuff feels like it will be really effective.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I think the Lucas is good (I use it for boat trailer wheel bearings), but the Triple Guard is really water proof. I've used it on prop shaft splines on salt water slipped boats. It does not wash out!


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

See how the Lucas holds up in your application. If it holds up, great. If not then next season order some Triple Guard.
PS if you have a dealer that sells Evinrude outboard parts they will have it. We are surrounded by water so plenty of dealers...


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

